# Fuel Pump help.



## levinickerson (Dec 4, 2011)

Hey guys,

I got a 96 GTI with a German 2.0L nonturbo engine. Putting in an aftermarket fuel cell and i need an external fuel pump for it. I'm a big time noob on these and i'm wondering what size fuel pump i will need. The engine will pretty much stay stock for awhile so i'm looking for a basic pump. Just wondering what PSI output it should have and also LPH or GPH. Thanks.


----------



## apexT (Sep 2, 2008)

You need a pump that will create 36 to 40 psi, I think A 190LPH pump will work fine. This is assuming a stock setup. Not sure if you are messing around with a different fuel pressure regulator or different injectors.


----------

